# Buffing up Odie's Halo



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I needed a wake-up project in Photoshop over the first cup of coffee. I thought St. Odie, patron saint of boxmakers could use a little Brasso work on the ole halo…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Job, Doug!!

Makes him look at least 50 years younger!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice job! I think you should have made it wood though. LOL


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Lew, thanks for the belly laugh. He'd look like a zygote if he was that much younger…
I had to restrain myself from making some outlandish animated GIF ala Debbie's happy dance. I don't think I'd need him p.o'd at me.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

gifninja.com Create custom animated gifs at gifninja.com!​


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

of course Dan'l has no fear of such things ;^D


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Added little CHEESE BALLS to the Halo


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

ROTFLMAO! It's not easy being cheezy.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You are the master, Doug. (Especially if you can make Odie look like a saint.)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Do we have to bow or something?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I wondering if the CHEESE BALLS were really big ? .......... hmmm …...................OH KNOW !!!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie-
Odie says: "Rise up, my child"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder where-that-finger …. ?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Now, Dan…don't have Debbie come on in here and send us both to the Principal's office.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah.. be careful young man!!! 
I have connections with the Saints, you know.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ODIE in his High School Yearbook


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol ok that one made me laugh out loud .. for real. lol

You know Dan…. you two could be brothers.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

From the bottom of my heart … *THANK YOU.* I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Podna, now we just have to get you to use the new avatar ;^D


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

OK … there you go … Thank you Douglas!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice hair Dan gave you


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Very good Douglas


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

THATS NO ANGEL, THATS ODIE


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

You guys are quite talented with these photo programs.

Makes me want to get out my crayons!

Lee


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I bow down to you Doug. You are the master!!! The golden shiny halo!
Wow!!!
Now do the Saints go marching home? or what?


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey grumpy,

You should put some little Halos around those points to illustrate out the "Odiatric Enigma"


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Grumpy forgot the pointed tail.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

poor odie…lol.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

will the real ODIE ….


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

DAN…do you really think odie needs more cheese?


> ?


?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Allison!

Scott, you are the thinking man's woodworker. Odiatric Enigma… wasn't that a part of Zoroastrianism?

and Odie, you are most welcome.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW, poor Odie (LOL,LOL,LOL)

This makes you the toast of the town. It looks like you can take it as well as dish it out.

Napa Man, where have you been? It's been awhile since our paths have crossed.

Doug, You honor Odie way too much (LOL)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now I would not have thought of this Odie. It's that nasty Chicko & mmh that suggested it. I had nothing to do with it, whoops can't say that. LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Grumpy,

Thats a nice set BTW


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think you will have to worry about falling flat on your face grumpyl ol Alistair


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a 'pretty' good attempt Odie. I am impressed.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks Grumpy!*


----------

